# Newbie here looking for some practice!



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey everyone, Alfie here!

Just wondering if anyone would be cool with me using their Fursona's for practice while I get back into the art groove?

I was never really good with the 'cartoony' type of artwork lol

I will just post them in this thread as I finish them, if that is okay.

Here are some examples of my art style for anyone curious:



https://imgur.com/yLn8BHN




https://imgur.com/rFxnxfX


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 25, 2016)

Also, sorry for the size of these pics!


----------



## LadyLuckLindaina (Mar 25, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Lady Luck Stretching by Lemona_Poptarts
feel free to give my succubus a shot if you want


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 25, 2016)

You can try mine, if you want! ^^
www.furaffinity.net: (F5) Wolveon Ref Sheet by Wolveon


----------



## scet (Mar 25, 2016)

ok id love to see your do this, a drawing of my fawn fursona mixed with my real life face. if thats ok, like the two pics you posted mixed together. just a bust of mys face drawn as him

this is scet 

www.furaffinity.net: Pipper 1 by Scet

(these are better for head shots)

www.furaffinity.net: Old icons by Scet

and this is me in real life, ill take the pic down after you can see it 

www.furaffinity.net: Me by Scet


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 25, 2016)

Would people actually be interested in purchasing not only digital copies, but hard copies on canvas with actual paint and whatnot?


----------



## ~T.K~ (Mar 25, 2016)

Sure you can use mine. Feel free to make it more realistic if you want. :3

www.furaffinity.net: T.K Badge art by TroublesomeKitty


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 26, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> You can try mine, if you want! ^^
> www.furaffinity.net: (F5) Wolveon Ref Sheet by Wolveon



Here's my take on your wolf.  It's very dreamlike & I think it is kinda cool!



https://imgur.com/X3OY3T7


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 26, 2016)

You've got some really great work going,I love the colors.
As for my request,you're welcome to draw my secondary fursona 'Faux' if you'd like and have the time.
Thank you in advance if you do,if not that's okay too. ^^;

www.furaffinity.net: Faux by Tatsuchan18 by the_morning_star


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You've got some really great work going,I love the colors.
> As for my request,you're welcome to draw my secondary fursona 'Faux' if you'd like and have the time.
> Thank you in advance if you do,if not that's okay too. ^^;
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Faux by Tatsuchan18 by the_morning_star


Oh man, so scary!!


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow I like the way you draw! If you like you could try drawing this in any way you like ^^
www.furaffinity.net: Body Sketch Nicky The Husky by NickyThaHusky


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 26, 2016)

AlfieOmeg said:


> Here's my take on your wolf.  It's very dreamlike & I think it is kinda cool!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/X3OY3T7


Wow, looks great! I really appreciate it, you did an amazing job! ^^


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 26, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Wow, looks great! I really appreciate it, you did an amazing job! ^^


Thank you!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 26, 2016)

AlfieOmeg said:


> Oh man, so scary!!



Yeah,gotta love my Nightmare Hound. 
Lol.


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 27, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Wow I like the way you draw! If you like you could try drawing this in any way you like ^^
> www.furaffinity.net: Body Sketch Nicky The Husky by NickyThaHusky


Husky!


https://imgur.com/9EgA5hu


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 27, 2016)

AlfieOmeg said:


> Husky!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/9EgA5hu


I love it <33333333


----------



## scet (Mar 27, 2016)

your so good omg


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 27, 2016)

scet said:


> your so good omg


Thanks!

Sorry for everyone that posted their pics and I havent drawn them yet, work is a pain and I cant get any art time in!


----------



## Puppenstein (Mar 27, 2016)

can you draw my fursona? 
www.furaffinity.net: Nessa Ref Sheet by Puppenstein

Thanks alot in advance!
Your art is really good btw!


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 27, 2016)

I got an owl and a goat you can choose between:
www.furaffinity.net: Dapper Reno by Inzoreno
www.furaffinity.net: Nice to Meet You! by Inzoreno


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 27, 2016)

For anyone interested, I now have an FA account for my art!
Userpage of alfieomeg -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey if you're still interested, www.furaffinity.net: Sharrrrrrrrrk by sodabubbles here's my 'sona


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 27, 2016)

How 'bout ya give Trey the Zebrahound a try?
www.furaffinity.net: Trey the Zebrahound by strangeguy32000


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 27, 2016)

scet said:


> ok id love to see your do this, a drawing of my fawn fursona mixed with my real life face. if thats ok, like the two pics you posted mixed together. just a bust of mys face drawn as him
> 
> this is scet
> 
> ...



For Scet!



https://imgur.com/fEcT6Hc


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 29, 2016)

I would love it if you could do one for my fursona. He if my profile picture. He is a white rabbit, pretty simple. Also are those paintings?


----------



## scet (Mar 29, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> I would love it if you could do one for my fursona. He if my profile picture. He is a white rabbit, pretty simple. Also are those paintings?



they are all painting, its that super awsome


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 29, 2016)

scet said:


> they are all painting, its that super awsome


Wow that is amazing


----------

